

Security flaw in Android (by design) - xxqs
https://plus.google.com/112114512050260382816/posts/iUsf1SmDqb1

======
manmal
How is this a security flaw? Mobile devices are not meant to be shared - they
don't have multiple user accounts - meaning you theoretically are not supposed
to give the tablet to anyone else. People can use your FB & Twitter account
etc. What the OP wants is a guest account, which I support. But this is a
choice Google made, no security flaw.

~~~
xxqs
for a non-technical user, this is a security flaw. You buy a tablet, activate
it with your gmail account, and next thing is your private email is exposed to
your party guests.

~~~
voidr
For non technical users the browsing history gets exposed too along with chat
logs... I would be a lot more worried about those. Basically the problem would
be the lack of guest accounts or guest mode. Every time I let someone use my
laptop for browsing I open up an incognito window in Chrome.

~~~
xxqs
well, that too, of course. So Ubuntu rules anyway :)

